# My really bad experience(s) with my new Camp Chef



## RetiredInFl (Feb 24, 2019)

Wow... just have to vent (no pun intended).  Sorry for the long message.  After 4 months obsessing on which (and whether) to get a pellet grill I decided on a Camp Chef SmokePro SG24.  All I have ever had was a small propane grill. Received it on Monday and it's been hell ever since. First 2 issues are minor but the 3rd was a killer.

First Problem: Grill had a missed paint spot because a piece of metal wire was “stuck” to it when manufactured and painted. Took it off because it was sticking out and was sharp and pointy and it was bare metal underneath.  Response from CC was to buy some grill paint ($6 at Home Depot) and spray it which I did.  They are sending me a HAT for my inconvenience.

Next Problem: Following day got a bottom shelf from them and it had no hardware. They said they would ship them to me but it’s going to take a week from Utah to me here in Florida. Again back to Home Depot for $2 worth of screws. Again, no big deal, just inconvenience.

The absolute worst problem was today, Sunday:  Got grill assembled Tuesday. First test was, I think, Wednesday. I lose track of days since I retired.   Cooked a splatchcocked chicken from Trader Joes.  Came out pretty good for my first try. Second test was the next day. Made a burger to see how the high temp cooking worked. Came out ok but I overcooked it a bit. I'll learn.

So now I am going to invite friends for ribs on Sunday as my first rib test.  They will be guinea pigs.  Friday night bought 5 racks of baby back ribs ($65 on sale)  and prepped them for my first 3-2-1 cook.  Go out at noon today, turn on grill. TOTALLY DEAD. NO POWER, NO LIGHTS. NADA,  NOTHING. Being an electronics "pro"  I checked the outlet which is fine because I installed it plus I plugged in a fan and it worked  . Checked the fuse, it’s fine. Check power at the switch on the component side of the controller board, it’s getting power to the board through the switch and is fine. Tried reset by holding button for 10 seconds. No go. Everything is fine except IT IS DEAD. NO LIGHTS, NO AUGER, NO FAN MOTOR NO NOTHING. BOY AM I PISSED! Now I have to deal with 5 racks of ribs I will have to give away or throw away and cancel dinner and likely have to wait another week to get the replacement part (IMO it has to be the controller board but I am sure they will know).

One would think that since they are a BBQ company they would have tech support on the weekends like Weber (yea, I know they are much smaller but still, most problems occur on weekends!).  I'm only hoping they can overnight me any part I need because Fedex Ground is 5-6 days to me. If I get it by Tues I may be able to save the ribs. Can't refreeze them because they were frozen to start.

In the interim can anyone think of anything obvious that I may have missed?  I didn't see any internal fuse on the circuit board. Are these controllers that subject to failure?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 24, 2019)

RetiredInFl said:


> So now I am going to invite friends for ribs on Sunday as my first rib test. They will be guinea pigs.


Never had those.Is this the Camp Chef SmokePro SG24 Centimeter?
Thought you could use a laugh....
This is a bunch of crap! Normally CC stuff is good and if there's a problem (from what I've read here) they take care of it pronto.Hope you get this sorted out soon after riding the fence and jumping into this mess.


----------



## Polka (Feb 24, 2019)

you can refreeze your meat -- save it for next time


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 24, 2019)

My friend. I’m so sorry that happened. Fortunately many bbq joint will cater and get you out of a jamb.  I’ve had my electric smokers go down without warning.  It really stinks. I feel for ya. 
I studied pellet poopers for months and months before I bought mine.  So many choices. And due to the popularity more brands are coming on daily. Heck they even sell them at the grocery store now. Many are garbage. 
I hope you can take yours back for a refund. 
You’re  an electronic pro then you know if electronics are going to go It usually happens within the first 72 hours of operations.  So.... Maybe time for a refund and switch brands


----------



## RetiredInFl (Feb 24, 2019)

Polka said:


> you can refreeze your meat -- save it for next time


Hmmm, all my life I was told to never to refreeze defrosted frozen meat.  I guess I'll have to Google that.

Edit:  I did Google it and it says you can but they won't be the same.  I guess it's better than tossing it out. 

Thanks!


----------



## RetiredInFl (Feb 24, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> My friend. I’m so sorry that happened. Fortunately many bbq joint will cater and get you out of a jamb.  I’ve had my electric smokers go down without warning.  It really stinks. I feel for ya.
> I studied pellet poopers for months and months before I bought mine.  So many choices. And due to the popularity more brands are coming on daily. Heck they even sell them at the grocery store now. Many are garbage.
> I hope you can take yours back for a refund.
> You’re  an electronic pro then you know if electronics are going to go It usually happens within the first 72 hours of operations.  So.... Maybe time for a refund and switch brands




Unfortunately there is no way I can send it back even if I could.  Bought it online and have no packaging and  even if I did it would be hell to repack it to ship it back. I'm sure they will take care of it because there aren't a lot of parts in it. Gotta be the controller.  Just a VERY frustrating few days.


----------



## RetiredInFl (Feb 24, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Never had those.Is this the Camp Chef SmokePro SG24 Centimeter?
> Thought you could use a laugh....
> This is a bunch of crap! Normally CC stuff is good and if there's a problem (from what I've read here) they take care of it pronto.Hope you get this sorted out soon after riding the fence and jumping into this mess.



I felt like a centimeter after having to cancel my first smoke party (for ribs that is).


----------



## RetiredInFl (Feb 25, 2019)

UPDATE - Just got off the phone with Camp Chef and they were very apologetic but not very accommodating because they wouldn't ship overnight even if I wanted to pay for it which means 5 racks of rib being RE-frozen which really isn't great plus a cancelled first smoke party due to lack of food.  Problem was (obviously) the controller crapped out in my less than 1 week old SmokePro SG24.  Doesn't give me a "warm and fuzzy" feeling about this device but maybe I was just (un)lucky this one time. Guess I will just have to wait another week to try again.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

DOUBLE DAMNIT!! I would be pissed too! Go buy a stick burner. It will always fire up.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 25, 2019)

Sounds like customer service needs a little kick in the pants. Not that you want to threaten, but might want to mention you are a member of Smoking Meat forum if they don't want to work with you. May open their eyes a bit.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

RetiredInFl said:


> UPDATE - Just got off the phone with Camp Chef and they were very apologetic but not very accommodating because they wouldn't ship overnight even if I wanted to pay for it which means 5 racks of rib being RE-frozen which really isn't great plus a cancelled first smoke party due to lack of food.  Problem was (obviously) the controller crapped out in my less than 1 week old SmokePro SG24.  Doesn't give me a "warm and fuzzy" feeling about this device but maybe I was just (un)lucky this one time. Guess I will just have to wait another week to try again.


It will work out for you. Send us pics of the ribs when finished. I'll bet they turn out great.


----------



## RetiredInFl (Feb 25, 2019)

Never thought of that.  Frankly don't think it would have made a difference.


----------



## dubob (Mar 1, 2019)

Like you RIF, I'm new here and just got my CC Woodwind SG w/Sear Box on Feb 21.  Had a minor issue with the attachment of the Sear Box and called the company about it the next day.  They were very accommodating on being willing to ship me a brand new grill if needed.  It turned out not to be needed as I was able to figure out how to correct the problem by myself.  Every thing has worked so far and I have cooked a pork steak on it and smoked a chicken breast on it so far.  I'm going to attempt a boneless pork roast this weekend and some smoked quail next week.  I'm a little better off than you in that I only live about 35 miles from Logan, UT where they are sold out of (they're actually made in China).

Sorry to here about your bad luck, but stuff does happen at the most inopportune times.  But I wouldn't give up on the company just yet.  

And as to re-freezing meat, that is definitely an old wives tale.  I've thawed and re-frozen meat for more than 50 years and have never had an issue with taste or quality as long as the meat had never reached a temperature above 40 degrees.  Good luck with your party coming up after you get everything going correctly.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 1, 2019)

Just a random guess, but since you can check continuity, maybe see if the controller ground connection went bad? Sounds like the quality control isn't too good with them, if no one caught the blob of welding spatter you had to pick off. QC should have caught that before painting.


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 1, 2019)

Assuming you have a charcoal or gas grill around too, you could still smoke/grill 2-3 racks indirectly and cook the others in the oven and test diff rubs sauces.  It's an opportunity to test flavors if you cannot get the smoker up and running.  Buy enough beer so it all tastes good in the end!!!


----------



## RetiredInFl (Mar 1, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Assuming you have a charcoal or gas grill around too, you could still smoke/grill 2-3 racks indirectly and cook the others in the oven and test diff rubs sauces.  It's an opportunity to test flavors if you cannot get the smoker up and running.  Buy enough beer so it all tastes good in the end!!!




Didn't  (don't).  Just got the replacement controller 5 mins ago and it powers on.  Now to do another test cook.  1 rack O' Ribs will have to defrost in the fridge.  Saving the rest for future use.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 1, 2019)

There was some other brand that was famous here for bad controllers, I think it was the new line of Masterbuilt pellet smokers.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2019)

Polka said:


> you can refreeze your meat -- save it for next time


Or bake the ribs in the oven...


----------



## RetiredInFl (Mar 1, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Or bake the ribs in the oven...



BWAHAHAHA!  Oven?  Our oven stores towels and boxes of cereal.  Don't even know if it works!  That's why I am (we are) "RetiredInFL".  Wife is also retired and that includes from cooking.  51 yrs of marriage, 2 kids, 2 grandkids ... she's had enough!  Besides, she's a vegetarian.  It's all on me. She won't come near any meat (no silly jokes now!).


----------



## RetiredInFl (Mar 1, 2019)

Update to my OP .. got replacement controller today and all seems well.  Cooked my first steak (rib-eye) and it actually came out good (was going to say "came out well" but that would confuse the issue since it was MR).  The searbox really makes it nice.  

Re-Defrosting one of the 5 racks of re-frozen prepped ribs and will try a 3-2-1 on Sunday.


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 2, 2019)

RetiredInFl said:


> Update to my OP .. got replacement controller today and all seems well.  Cooked my first steak (rib-eye) and it actually came out good (was going to say "came out well" but that would confuse the issue since it was MR).  The searbox really makes it nice.
> 
> Re-Defrosting one of the 5 racks of re-frozen prepped ribs and will try a 3-2-1 on Sunday.


Good to hear after all of the BS you went through! Hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## dubob (Mar 2, 2019)

RetiredInFl said:


> Update to my OP .. got replacement controller today and all seems well.  Cooked my first steak (rib-eye) and it actually came out good (was going to say "came out well" but that would confuse the issue since it was MR).  The searbox really makes it nice.
> 
> Re-Defrosting one of the 5 racks of re-frozen prepped ribs and will try a 3-2-1 on Sunday.


Ah; newly weds.  We just celebrated 58 years together.  

I'm doing the 3-2-1 ribs today.  I'm drooling over the thought of how good they are going to be already.  Hope to post some pictures later today.  I'm using Pit Boss Hickory this time but am looking into getting some Lumber Jack Competition Blend pellets later today if I can find them at a reasonable price locally.


----------



## RetiredInFl (Mar 3, 2019)

You got me by 7+ years of wedded bliss  and 5 yrs time on earth!   

Did my first ribs today (used 3-2-1 method) and they really came out great. Just need to find the "right" bbq sauce and rub.  Needless to say the replacement controller worked perfectly and temps almost right on the money with very little variance.  I tried removing them from the grate when done and they were so "fall off the bone" they did just that.  Ended up with 3 pieces!  Will have to use a garden shovel next time.


----------



## dubob (Mar 4, 2019)

I had the same experience with the doneness at 6 hours.  The meat was done to perfection; best I've ever done.  My bride and I did NOT care for the CC sauce recipe.  I have never been a fan of mustard based sauces.  In the future I'll just stick with the Sweet Baby Ray brand of sauces which we both like very much.

I did a center cut, 1 1/2 inch thick sirloin steak last night and it came out excellent as well.  About one hour at 225 degrees when the internal temp hit 130.  Placed it on the pre-heated sear box for 2 minutes on a side and it was between rare and medium rare, moist, and delicious.  Going to do some bobwhite quail later this week and some ground pheasant jerky strips.  Life is good.


----------



## dubob (Mar 7, 2019)

The pheasant jerky is coming out of the Woodwind in about 10 minutes.  The quail will have to wait until next week along with a brisket flat I'm going to do next week.  Also got some Filet Mignons lined up one night next week as well.  We are liking this pellet grill a bunch.

[/#]


----------



## BC Buck (Mar 10, 2019)

Owning a CC was worst 8 months of my life.


----------



## sweetride95 (Mar 11, 2019)

BC Buck said:


> Owning a CC was worst 8 months of my life.



Details, or it didn't happen.....


----------



## RetiredInFl (Mar 11, 2019)

My first couple weeks were a bit tough as noted in my OP (mostly QC issues) but now that it has all settled down all has been good.


----------



## BC Buck (Mar 11, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> Details, or it didn't happen.....



Not able to make a hyper link but do search Camp chef nightmare on this forum.

Struggled with Camp Chef sg for 9 months. Replaced every part on it more than once. they will keep sending you replacement parts till you get tired of working on it. There controllers are crap. You have two choices to consider. Try aftermarket PID or get rid of your SG. My best day was when I washed my hands of that Camp Chef.

I even replaced complete hopper assembly which took 3 weeks to get. Installed and unit was worse than before. Had all the same problems from burn outs to 100 deg temp changes. The controllers are the problem. Not pellets, and CC knows it. The new hopper had bad auger fan causing flame outs.

I agree and trying to be helpful. I spent $900 and struggled with my SG for 9 months. I installed 4 controllers, 2 auger motors,3 RTD and ash dump gate warps from heat to point not able to dump anymore. IMO his CC only fix would be PID controller with aftermarket auger, motor setup.
While trying to figure out my problem I did a lot of research on these forums. I found out me and Bregent where not the only ones with same problems.

Yes, when it works you think its fixed. With the algorithms of CC controller you will see temp swings from 180 to 245 deg. Start throwing in variables like humidity, low ambient temps, strong wind and cc controller really struggles. CC big wigs come up with neat ideas that sell but without decent controller they are going to p##s many people off.

↑
Well, my new hopper assembly is supposed to be here Saturday. I'll update u guys when I get it put on. I'm really hopeful. I dont see how in the world these things can have the tremendous amount of positive reviews they have if they all do like this.
If your ash dump does not move freely this will be good time to flatten out while changing hoppers. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RetiredInFl (Mar 11, 2019)

BC Buck said:


> ===<clip>===
> Well, my new hopper assembly is supposed to be here Saturday. I'll update u guys when I get it put on. I'm really hopeful. *I dont see how in the world these things can have the tremendous amount of positive reviews they have if they all do like this.*
> If your ash dump does not move freely this will be good time to flatten out while changing hoppers. Let us know how it goes.



One thing I did notice (once I got a working controller) is that my temps are pretty steady maybe +- 10degrees.  Sorry (and concerned) about all your problems but I think the highlighted part of your quote is the most informative because I don't see on my 3 months of searching, deciding and combing the internet that they "ALL DO LIKE THIS."  I have found equal and multiple complaints from owner of ALL the major brands regardless of price.  Hopefully I will have better luck than you.

I would like to find a 3rd party WI-FI controller that drops in.  Yes, I do have a FIREBOARD but would like to not have to run in and out and be able to control temps remotely.  I did find 1 PID aftermarket controller/auger/fan "system" but at this time don't see the necessity for that.  If it was also WI-FI I'd jump on it.

Also, how do you remove the hopper?  Tried when having original problem but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## bregent (Mar 11, 2019)

RetiredInFl said:


> I would like to find a 3rd party WI-FI controller that drops in.



Lots of folks are using the new RecTec controller for that, but this one looks interesting as well: https://freedomgrills.bigcartel.com/product/fg-1-jewel


----------



## BC Buck (Mar 12, 2019)

RetiredInFl said:


> Also, how do you remove the hopper?  Tried when having original problem but couldn't figure it out.


If I remember right you take loose the RTD from controller. Take ash dump loose and remove about six screws then it should slide out.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 12, 2019)

I've been reading your troubles with your unit with great interest and being electrician I think what fried your controler unit is power surge..  seems that controler unit lacking or it have very weak power sirge protection... I would suggest to buy power surge protector and plug it in line with your smoker... a lot of time electrical oscillation in power greed can go up to 10 to 15% above nominal voltage and units without surge protection will fry...


----------



## RetiredInFl (Mar 12, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> I've been reading your troubles with your unit with great interest and being electrician I think what fried your controler unit is power surge..  seems that controler unit lacking or it have very weak power sirge protection... I would suggest to buy power surge protector and plug it in line with your smoker... a lot of time electrical oscillation in power greed can go up to 10 to 15% above nominal voltage and units without surge protection will fry...




Yea, but it wasn't that as I always unplug it.  Timing would have had to been very good for it to get hit the very second I turned it on.  As a retired electrical engineer (circuit and LSI design back in the late 70's) I understand where you are coming from but just think in this case it was a supply failure.  If I get some time I'll check out some of the diodes on the board and the vregs for output just for fun.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 13, 2019)

I run a surge protector on mine just in case,most folks don't think to run 1 on refrigerators and washing machines but it has saved a bunch of boards.The older stuff was more robust imo but as they have gotten more complicated it has made them delicate


----------



## drno_1 (Apr 4, 2019)

dubob said:


> Like you RIF, I'm new here and just got my CC Woodwind SG w/Sear Box on Feb 21.  Had a minor issue with the attachment of the Sear Box and called the company about it the next day.  They were very accommodating on being willing to ship me a brand new grill if needed.  It turned out not to be needed as I was able to figure out how to correct the problem by myself.  Every thing has worked so far and I have cooked a pork steak on it and smoked a chicken breast on it so far.  I'm going to attempt a boneless pork roast this weekend and some smoked quail next week.  I'm a little better off than you in that I only live about 35 miles from Logan, UT where they are sold out of (they're actually made in China).
> 
> Sorry to here about your bad luck, but stuff does happen at the most inopportune times.  But I wouldn't give up on the company just yet.
> 
> And as to re-freezing meat, that is definitely an old wives tale.  I've thawed and re-frozen meat for more than 50 years and have never had an issue with taste or quality as long as the meat had never reached a temperature above 40 degrees.  Good luck with your party coming up after you get everything going correctly.


I love my new CampChef WoodWind SG, and had an issue with sear box - was it too close to the grill when mounted?  i had to shim it with a washer.  no issues with the grill it's really nice and works very well


----------

